# Question Of The Day 8 Aug '06



## Kipper (Aug 8, 2006)

:blink: View attachment 152


----------



## Timber (Aug 8, 2006)

is this a true three phase simmulation?


----------



## Kipper (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, but keep it simple.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, I wouldn't even know where to start. The only sort of wye I know about are wyes in pipe connections! :hung:


----------



## singlespeed (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Kipper.

Can't be "B" because there is a factor of 3^1/2 in there somewhere; I know where the formula is in the EERM for the four possible configurations, but I don't have it handy. If I had to make an educated guess (and Power is not my thing), I would assume that line to line voltages are shown and to get the phase voltage on the wye side needs divsion by 3^1/2, so "C" - 6.9.


----------



## Kipper (Aug 9, 2006)

> Thanks Kipper.
> Can't be "B" because there is a factor of 3^1/2 in there somewhere; I know where the formula is in the EERM for the four possible configurations, but I don't have it handy. If I had to make an educated guess (and Power is not my thing), I would assume that line to line voltages are shown and to get the phase voltage on the wye side needs divsion by 3^1/2, so "C" - 6.9.


With logic like that you don't need the EERM for this problem. :thumbsup:

Because of the delta to wye connection:

The delta transformer sees 138kV voltage from bushing to bushing.

And the wye sees the 24kV/3^(1/2) from bushing to bushing.

singlespeed, did you take the controls portion?


----------



## singlespeed (Aug 9, 2006)

I will be taking the EE (ECC depth) in Oct. - I'm a little worried about the Power stuff for the AM breadth, because I've heard that there is a lot of Power stuff there


----------



## Kipper (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I can hopefully calm your fears, and help answer any questions. 

If I don't have the answer I have plenty of resources that will. :true:

Don't hesitate to ask ANYTHING!


----------



## singlespeed (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks - If I remember correctly, you took Power.


----------



## Kipper (Aug 9, 2006)

That would be correct. I don't claim to have all the answers but I do know where to find them.


----------



## delowder (Aug 11, 2006)

Reference p. 34-6 in Camara's ref. manual, 6th ed.


----------

